# [Maven Pluginentwicklung] - Plugin das nur auf Parent pom läuft



## dermoritz (13. Jan 2014)

Ich habe mein erstes Maven Plugin entwickelt. Es funktioniert auch einwandfrei bis auf die Tatsache, dass es natürlich bei einem Multi-Modul-Projekt auf jedem Modul läuft. Der Benutzer des Plugins kann dies natürlich mit "-N" verhindern.
In diesem Fall macht es jedoch nie Sinn, dass es mehr als einmal läuft. Wie kann ich es so programmieren, dass es nur einmal läuft ("Aggregator"?!).
Ich benutze plugin api 3.0.4 und plugin annotations 3.2. Die Annotationen innerhalb der Kommentare scheinen da nicht zu funktionieren, zumindes hab ich "@aggregator true" im Kommentar ausprobiert und es hat nicht geholfen.
Also wie macht man das bei Maven 3+ (mit richtigen Annotationen)?

Danke im Voraus


----------

